# Dragon Ball Z: Kid Bu non è il Majin Bu più forte!



## Tifo'o (31 Dicembre 2022)

Allora continua a circolare la leggenda metropolitana che il più forte delle versione di Majin Bu sia Kid Bu, ovvero la versione malvagia nano. Io però continuo a sostenere che non lo è, anzi per me è forte quasi o come la Versione del grigio che assorbe il ciccione e che va direttamente nel palazzo del supremo. Ma prima rinfreschiamo le diverse forme di Majin Bu

-Majin Bu ciccione. E' chiaramente quello più scarso. Viene preso a piallate sia da Majin Vegeta che da Goku ss3.. il suo vnataggio è ovviamente il potersi rigenerare all'infinito. Ma Goku ammette che al terzo livello lo avrebbe potuto eliminare in qualsiasi momento.
- Majin Bu magro. E' la parte maligna, batte facilmente il ciccione e lo trasforma in cioccolato.
- Super Bu normale. E' la fusione della parte buona con quella cattiva dove quest'ultima prevale. Al palazzo del supremo riesce a tenere testa a Gotenks in SS3a addirittura riesce a crare un'uscita dalla stanza dello spirito e del tempo. Ma.. non riesce a tenere testa a Gohan Supremo.
- Super Bu Gotenks.. di gran lunga supeario alla precedente e riesce a sconfiggere Gohan Supremo senza problemi.. ma dura solo 30 minuti e poi torna nello stato quello di Super Bu normale.
- Super Bu con Junion, Goten, Trunks e Gohan. Quella che secondo me è il peak di Majin bu.. e per me è la versione più forte infatti Goku SS3 non riesce a fare nulla con Majin Bu che assorbe Gotenks.. mentre contro Kid Bu Goku ss3 riesce ad avere una battaglia a pari passo.
Alla fine, per metterlo in ginocchio, serve Vegito.

- Kid Bu è la versione originale. Maligna 100% pensa solo a distruggere.. chiaramente è moltoo forte.. nonostante sembra scemo riesce ad imparare le tecniche in un nanosecondo. Impara il teletrasporto e si trasferisce da pianeta a pianeta per cercare Goku e Vegeta. Non si stanca praticamente mai ma per me è dietro a Super Bu con Gohan assorbito e/o Gotenks.

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Dexter (31 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora continua a circolare la leggenda metropolitana che il più forte delle versione di Majin Bu sia Kid Bu, ovvero la versione malvagia nano. Io però continua a sostenere che non lo è, anzi per me è forte quasi o come la Versione del grigio che assorbe il ciccione e che va direttamente nel palazzo del supremo. Ma prima rinfreschiamo le diverse forme di Majin Bu
> 
> -Majin Bu ciccione. E' chiaramente quello più scarso. Viene preso a piallate sia da Majin Vegeta che da Goku ss3.. il suo vnataggio è ovviamente il potersi rigenerare all'infinito. Ma Goku ammette che al terzo livello lo avrebbe potuto eliminare in qualsiasi momento.
> - Majin Bu magro. E' la parte maligna, batte facilmente il ciccione e lo trasforma in cioccolato.
> ...


Penso che aprire sto topic così argomentato alle 19 del 31/12 sia leggendario Tifo, non che mancasse la stima nei tuoi confronti. Che dirti, da ignorantissimo sul tema e semplice spettatore della serie , é palese che il nano sia nettamente il più distruttivo, ad occhio diciamo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Per me:
Buuhan (dopo aver assorbito Mystic Gohan)>Buutenks (dopo aver assorbito Gotenks e Piccolo)>Super Buu>Kid Buu>Buu magro>Fat Buu
L'unico dubbio che ho è se effettivamente Super Buu possa considerarsi più forte di Kid Buu.
Credo che in termini di semplice potenza Super Buu superi Kid Buu perchè dentro di sè ha ancora i poteri dei vari Kaioh che ha assorbito nel corso del tempo, in più ha anche il potere di Fat Buu al suo interno.
In termini di pericolosità per me Kid Buu è il più folle e imprevedibile di tutti, pensa solo a distruggere senza neanche una minima esitazione, mentre con gli altri Buu ci si poteva ragionare un minimo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora continua a circolare la leggenda metropolitana che il più forte delle versione di Majin Bu sia Kid Bu, ovvero la versione malvagia nano. Io però continua a sostenere che non lo è, anzi per me è forte quasi o come la Versione del grigio che assorbe il ciccione e che va direttamente nel palazzo del supremo. Ma prima rinfreschiamo le diverse forme di Majin Bu
> 
> -Majin Bu ciccione. E' chiaramente quello più scarso. Viene preso a piallate sia da Majin Vegeta che da Goku ss3.. il suo vnataggio è ovviamente il potersi rigenerare all'infinito. Ma Goku ammette che al terzo livello lo avrebbe potuto eliminare in qualsiasi momento.
> - Majin Bu magro. E' la parte maligna, batte facilmente il ciccione e lo trasforma in cioccolato.
> ...


Kid Bu è il più forte semplicemente perché ha ancora meno di cervello delle altre forme e non controlla il suo potere


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora continua a circolare la leggenda metropolitana che il più forte delle versione di Majin Bu sia Kid Bu, ovvero la versione malvagia nano. Io però continua a sostenere che non lo è, anzi per me è forte quasi o come la Versione del grigio che assorbe il ciccione e che va direttamente nel palazzo del supremo. Ma prima rinfreschiamo le diverse forme di Majin Bu
> 
> -Majin Bu ciccione. E' chiaramente quello più scarso. Viene preso a piallate sia da Majin Vegeta che da Goku ss3.. il suo vnataggio è ovviamente il potersi rigenerare all'infinito. Ma Goku ammette che al terzo livello lo avrebbe potuto eliminare in qualsiasi momento.
> - Majin Bu magro. E' la parte maligna, batte facilmente il ciccione e lo trasforma in cioccolato.
> ...


La versione malvagia nano? Per caso abita ad Hardcore?


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Dicembre 2022)

Raga Kid Bu sarà pure un distruttore ma non ha cervello appunto.. non si accorge nemmeno della sfera genkidama che viene preparata.. Con Super Buu versione che assorbe gli altri, non potresti mai e poi mai preparare una genkidama è troppo intelligente e studia l'avversario.
Ma secondo voi perché Goku non usa l'energia sferica contro Perfect Cell? Perché quest'ultimo non puoi fregarlo.

Kid bu con goku SS3 prende le menate SS3 contro Super Bu (Gotenks) non riesce a fare nulla


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Dicembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me:
> Buuhan (dopo aver assorbito Mystic Gohan)>Buutenks (dopo aver assorbito Gotenks e Piccolo)>Super Buu>Kid Buu>Buu magro>Fat Buu
> L'unico dubbio che ho è se effettivamente Super Buu possa considerarsi più forte di Kid Buu.
> Credo che in termini di semplice potenza Super Buu superi Kid Buu perchè dentro di sè ha ancora i poteri dei vari Kaioh che ha assorbito nel corso del tempo, in più ha anche il potere di Fat Buu al suo interno.
> In termini di pericolosità per me Kid Buu è il più folle e imprevedibile di tutti, pensa solo a distruggere senza neanche una minima esitazione, mentre con gli altri Buu ci si poteva ragionare un minimo.


Però il fatto di distruggere tutto perchè non ha cervello è anche la sua condanna. Non studia l'avversario le sue caratteristiche ecc.

Buuhan perde solo perché Super Begitto è troppo forte 

Tra l'altro bisogna anche mettere in dubbio l'intelligenza di Super Begitto.. per quale motivo non ha eliminato Majin Bu e poi avrebbero pensato ad una soluzione dopo invece di farsi assorbire per andare a liberare gli altri..
Ma poi la fusione si spezza per "L'aria inquinante" o è una battuta di Goku oppure è aggianciande che non sia mai stato specificato il motivo la rottura della fusione.


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Dicembre 2022)

Io vedevo dragonball z, quando tornavo da scuola e lo vedevo al pomeriggio grazie anche a mio fratello che mi convinse a vederlo, però non lo seguo più da tipo 15 anni.
Però posso dire che conoscendo il nano malefico di Arcore i nani sono sempre da temere


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Però il fatto di distruggere tutto perchè non ha cervello è anche la sua condanna. Non studia l'avversario le sue caratteristiche ecc.
> 
> Buuhan perde solo perché Super Begitto è troppo forte
> 
> ...


Se Vegeth avesse eliminato Buu, avrebbe ucciso anche tutti gli altri incluso Piccolo, e con Piccolo morto sarebbero scomparse anche le sfere del drago.
Il fatto che all'interno di Super Buu la fusione sia stata annullata non credo sia mai stato specificato da quel che io ricordi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Dicembre 2022)

Kid Bu è il più forte senza il doping dei vari assorbimenti e fusioni varie. Ovvio che il più forte in assoluto sia quello che ha assorbito "tutti"


----------



## Gamma (31 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora continua a circolare la leggenda metropolitana che il più forte delle versione di Majin Bu sia Kid Bu, ovvero la versione malvagia nano. Io però continuo a sostenere che non lo è, anzi per me è forte quasi o come la Versione del grigio che assorbe il ciccione e che va direttamente nel palazzo del supremo. Ma prima rinfreschiamo le diverse forme di Majin Bu
> 
> -Majin Bu ciccione. E' chiaramente quello più scarso. Viene preso a piallate sia da Majin Vegeta che da Goku ss3.. il suo vnataggio è ovviamente il potersi rigenerare all'infinito. Ma Goku ammette che al terzo livello lo avrebbe potuto eliminare in qualsiasi momento.
> - Majin Bu magro. E' la parte maligna, batte facilmente il ciccione e lo trasforma in cioccolato.
> ...



Majin Bu nella forma di Gohan Supremo è il personaggio più forte di Z.
Se non fosse stato colpito dall'interno non sarebbe stato fermato.


D'altra parte, però, Kid Bu è il più pericoloso in quanto imprevedibile e maligno al 100%.
Impossibile pianificare qualcosa per batterlo, perché del tutto imprevedibile.

La differenza sta qui, secondo me.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora continua a circolare la leggenda metropolitana che il più forte delle versione di Majin Bu sia Kid Bu, ovvero la versione malvagia nano. Io però continuo a sostenere che non lo è, anzi per me è forte quasi o come la Versione del grigio che assorbe il ciccione e che va direttamente nel palazzo del supremo. Ma prima rinfreschiamo le diverse forme di Majin Bu
> 
> -Majin Bu ciccione. E' chiaramente quello più scarso. Viene preso a piallate sia da Majin Vegeta che da Goku ss3.. il suo vnataggio è ovviamente il potersi rigenerare all'infinito. Ma Goku ammette che al terzo livello lo avrebbe potuto eliminare in qualsiasi momento.
> - Majin Bu magro. E' la parte maligna, batte facilmente il ciccione e lo trasforma in cioccolato.
> ...



Grande Tifo, una boccata d'aria fresca dopo topic sui morti, virus grifoni e zelecosi-putain


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Gennaio 2023)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora continua a circolare la leggenda metropolitana che il più forte delle versione di Majin Bu sia Kid Bu, ovvero la versione malvagia nano. Io però continuo a sostenere che non lo è, anzi per me è forte quasi o come la Versione del grigio che assorbe il ciccione e che va direttamente nel palazzo del supremo. Ma prima rinfreschiamo le diverse forme di Majin Bu
> 
> -Majin Bu ciccione. E' chiaramente quello più scarso. Viene preso a piallate sia da Majin Vegeta che da Goku ss3.. il suo vnataggio è ovviamente il potersi rigenerare all'infinito. Ma Goku ammette che al terzo livello lo avrebbe potuto eliminare in qualsiasi momento.
> - Majin Bu magro. E' la parte maligna, batte facilmente il ciccione e lo trasforma in cioccolato.
> ...



Verissimo.
Il Bu più forte è dopo l'assorbimento di Gohan, inferiore solo alla fusione di Goku e Vegeta. 
Kid Bu si è rivelato più "pericoloso" in quanto incontrollabile. Ma a potenza è inferiore.


----------



## Davidoff (1 Gennaio 2023)

Il super Bu che assorbe Gohan è il più potente, spazzerebbe il pavimento con Goku ssj3, però kid bu è più imprevedibile.


----------



## Kayl (1 Gennaio 2023)

Il grasso è il più debole, poi kid Bu.
Super Bu è molto più potente di kid bu e la prova è Goku mentre sono dentro “è vero che la sua forza è diminuita molto ma resta molto più forte di noi. Se usciamo di qui adesso ci ucciderà subito.”
Senza contare che i personaggi fusion sono molto più forti di un singolo nella stessa trasformazione. Gotenks super saiyan 3 è molto più forte di Goku super saiyan 3, infatti vegito super saiyan è immensamente più potente ai suoi componenti super saiyan.


----------



## unbreakable (1 Gennaio 2023)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora continua a circolare la leggenda metropolitana che il più forte delle versione di Majin Bu sia Kid Bu, ovvero la versione malvagia nano. Io però continuo a sostenere che non lo è, anzi per me è forte quasi o come la Versione del grigio che assorbe il ciccione e che va direttamente nel palazzo del supremo. Ma prima rinfreschiamo le diverse forme di Majin Bu
> 
> -Majin Bu ciccione. E' chiaramente quello più scarso. Viene preso a piallate sia da Majin Vegeta che da Goku ss3.. il suo vnataggio è ovviamente il potersi rigenerare all'infinito. Ma Goku ammette che al terzo livello lo avrebbe potuto eliminare in qualsiasi momento.
> - Majin Bu magro. E' la parte maligna, batte facilmente il ciccione e lo trasforma in cioccolato.
> ...


La penso come te la versione originale kid bu è dietro come potenza e intelligenza al majin bu che aveva assorbito gotenks gohan e junior che si era unito con il supremo..anche perché ub che sarebbe la reincarnazione del majin bu originale è veramente una sega


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (1 Gennaio 2023)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora continua a circolare la leggenda metropolitana che il più forte delle versione di Majin Bu sia Kid Bu, ovvero la versione malvagia nano. Io però continuo a sostenere che non lo è, anzi per me è forte quasi o come la Versione del grigio che assorbe il ciccione e che va direttamente nel palazzo del supremo. Ma prima rinfreschiamo le diverse forme di Majin Bu
> 
> -Majin Bu ciccione. E' chiaramente quello più scarso. Viene preso a piallate sia da Majin Vegeta che da Goku ss3.. il suo vnataggio è ovviamente il potersi rigenerare all'infinito. Ma Goku ammette che al terzo livello lo avrebbe potuto eliminare in qualsiasi momento.
> - Majin Bu magro. E' la parte maligna, batte facilmente il ciccione e lo trasforma in cioccolato.
> ...


Tre/quattro giorni fa, ho comprato _Dragon Ball Z: Kakarot_ per Ps5: questa domanda mi trova dunque in un momento particolare 
Personalmente, credo che, in forma “pura”, il più forte sia Kid Bu; tuttavia, Super Bu e le sue varie acquisizioni lo rendono superiore anche al Bu originale: il solo fatto di aver assorbito Gohan Supremo è dirimente ai fini della contesa; io non sottovaluterei neppure la presenza di Piccolo, che nell’ultima saga di Z non sarà più un combattente di primissimo livello (resta comunque molto forte), ma ha “competenze strategiche” e facoltà intellettive di gran lunga superiore a tutti gli altri. 
La mia scala di valori prevede:
1. Super Bu + Gohan Supremo, Piccolo, Goten e Trunks
2. Super Bu + Gotenks 
3. Kid Bu
4. Super Bu
5. Main Bu magro
6. Main Bu grasso


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Gennaio 2023)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora continua a circolare la leggenda metropolitana che il più forte delle versione di Majin Bu sia Kid Bu, ovvero la versione malvagia nano. Io però continuo a sostenere che non lo è, anzi per me è forte quasi o come la Versione del grigio che assorbe il ciccione e che va direttamente nel palazzo del supremo. Ma prima rinfreschiamo le diverse forme di Majin Bu
> 
> -Majin Bu ciccione. E' chiaramente quello più scarso. Viene preso a piallate sia da Majin Vegeta che da Goku ss3.. il suo vnataggio è ovviamente il potersi rigenerare all'infinito. Ma Goku ammette che al terzo livello lo avrebbe potuto eliminare in qualsiasi momento.
> - Majin Bu magro. E' la parte maligna, batte facilmente il ciccione e lo trasforma in cioccolato.
> ...


finalmente si parla di cose serie.

è troppo tempo che non rivedo Z e sono arrugginito. ricordo solo che non sopportavo la forma che continuava a scrocchiare il collo, che penso fosse quella nella stanza dello spirito e del tempo.
però da quel che leggo mi sono rinfrescato un po' la memoria e credo che tu abbia ragione.


----------

